
Show HN: OVALE – A unique interface for trading cryptocurrency - johnsho
https://ovale.io/?from=hn
======
rexroni
This looks cool! I once wrote a series of python scripts to do a similar
thing, as the alternative (one tab per trading platform) is way too tedious...

